# Der "bitte fütter mich" Post



## DSZeraphine (17. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe gesehen, dass Signaturpets immer mehr in Mode kommen. Und da man sich als registrierter User "tolle" Items kaufen kann aber die Feed us Site oft rumspinnt eröffne ich hier mal nen Post zu dem Thema und hoffe, dass es sowas nicht schon gibt. Ansonsten, liebe Sigpet Besitzer postet hier. ;D

PS: Hier könnt Ihr die Sigpets adoptieren: http://www.valenth.com/adopt.php

Liebe Grüße

Und hier meine Lieben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Feed Me!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Feed Me!


----------



## Kangrim (17. September 2008)

Ich muss dir leider sagen, dass dieser Thread wahrscheinlich auch gleich zu sein wird. Den Versuch für einen Petdingsda Thread hatten schon ein paar gemacht.

Edit mein: Muhaha erster! Sry aber wollt ich schon immer mal sagen xD


----------



## Qonix (17. September 2008)

Zum 10'000 mal das ist Werbung und ist hier im Forum verboten und gab schon weiss Gott wieviel Freds zu dem Thema.

/report

Noxiel ist schneller geworden also wieder von 10

10
.
.
.


----------



## ego1899 (17. September 2008)

ich versteh auch nich warum solche threads nur geschlossen werden und nich gleich gelöscht aber naja...


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (17. September 2008)

9


----------



## Kaaper (17. September 2008)

8


----------



## picollo0071 (17. September 2008)

7


----------



## Kaaper (17. September 2008)

6


----------



## picollo0071 (17. September 2008)

5


----------



## Xelyna (17. September 2008)

Pfier?


----------



## picollo0071 (17. September 2008)

3


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (17. September 2008)

Ich durchbreche die Zahlenreihe um kurz auf mein Signum hinzuweisen. Der hat auch Hunger. Ciao.


----------



## Oonâgh (17. September 2008)

Zweins.. >.<


----------



## Qonix (17. September 2008)

1


----------



## picollo0071 (17. September 2008)

Dann setze ich wieder fort: 2


//EDIT: war wohl zu langsam.....


Also:

0


----------



## Xelyna (17. September 2008)

*klopf klopf*
Noxiel?


----------



## Jegan (17. September 2008)

- 1


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (17. September 2008)

ZOMFG HE IS AFK!!!111


----------



## picollo0071 (17. September 2008)

Vll hätten wir doch von 20 oder 30 runterzählen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. September 2008)

30..


----------



## picollo0071 (17. September 2008)

29 xD


----------



## Manoroth (17. September 2008)

pls meins auch füttern ist sehr hungrig^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. September 2008)

das einzige, womit ich diese viecher gerne füttern würde ist blei... 28


----------



## picollo0071 (17. September 2008)

Ich füttere sie auch gerne
Zyankali, Blausäure.....

27


----------



## Manoroth (17. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das einzige, womit ich diese viecher gerne füttern würde ist blei... 28



auch gut solange es was zu fressen bekommt(wie ein ei fressen soll weiss ich acuh ent aba egal)


----------



## Jegan (17. September 2008)

26


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> auch gut solange es was zu fressen bekommt(wie ein ei fressen soll weiss ich acuh ent aba egal)



wie son scheiß spaß machen soll/sonst was bringen weiß ich net, aber egal... 25


----------



## Qonix (17. September 2008)

24


----------



## picollo0071 (17. September 2008)

23


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. September 2008)

mh ich glaube zwar net daran, dass die 30 abgezählt werden... aber 22


----------



## Qonix (17. September 2008)

21


----------



## Xelyna (17. September 2008)

Zwänsisch.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (17. September 2008)

nzehn


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. September 2008)

8+10


----------



## Cleglo (17. September 2008)

meine bitte auch füttern^^


----------



## Qonix (17. September 2008)

sibäzä


----------



## picollo0071 (17. September 2008)

sechs zehen


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. September 2008)

|||||
|||||
|||||


----------



## Qonix (17. September 2008)

vier zähne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (17. September 2008)

_dreizehn_


----------



## da_lolo (17. September 2008)

zwöflzehn


----------



## Manoroth (17. September 2008)

11

spass machts net wirklich aber will wissen was fürn vieh aus meinem ei kommt und sieht einfach noch lustig aus


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. September 2008)

10 kleine jägermeister


----------



## Manoroth (17. September 2008)

9

die mods sind am pennen wies aussieht^^


----------



## picollo0071 (17. September 2008)

8

//EDIT: HA ich war mal schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gigafabi (17. September 2008)

8


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> 9
> 
> die mods sind am pennen wies aussieht^^


 6... die laden nur ihre gewehre, um die forenmonster abzuschlachten.


----------



## picollo0071 (17. September 2008)

5
oder uns xD


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Manoroth (17. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> 6... die laden nur ihre gewehre, um die forenmonster abzuschlachten.



4

neeeiiinnn net mein Manorötchen^^


----------



## Jegan (17. September 2008)

4


----------



## picollo0071 (17. September 2008)

2....


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> 7
> 
> neeeiiinnn net mein Manorötchen^^


1 naja, ihr könnt dann ja noch n thread für ne massenbeerdigung machen, und für jeden klick auf die monsterleiche bekommst n größeren sarg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (17. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> 6... die laden nur ihre gewehre, um die forenmonster abzuschlachten.


sagt man eigentlich Forentroll

2


----------



## da_lolo (17. September 2008)

EINS!!!!!


----------



## Qonix (17. September 2008)

0

MODS VERLIEREN


----------



## Manoroth (17. September 2008)

NUUULLLL!!!!

mods wo seid ihr??


----------



## da_lolo (17. September 2008)

nochmal...
40
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Manoroth (17. September 2008)

39


----------



## picollo0071 (17. September 2008)

38


----------



## Kangrim (17. September 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> 38



Also ich bin mir nicht sicher was mehr stört. Entweder der thread selber oder Ihr, die den Thread unnötig weiter nach oben pushen und nebenbei noch ein bisschen Posts zu sammeln versuchen....


----------



## Lilo07 (17. September 2008)

könnt ihr es mal nicht lassen, meine fresse ihr habt denke ich mal schon an die 100 posts nur mit diesem scheiß runterzählen hinbekommen.. tztz

ihr müsst ja nicht auf dieses scheiß feed me klicken, aber könnt ihr die fröds dann nich einfach in frieden lassen und lieber nen "zählen ist toll" fred aufmachen wo ihr dann von 2000 runterzähln könnt


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (17. September 2008)

mh joar , ich würdes an eurer stelle jetzt auch lassen , sonst hagelts nur 3 tage banns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2x ist mehr als genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## da_lolo (17. September 2008)

ok...
wenn ihr so wollt..
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=62123     <---klick it!


----------



## Valenth (17. September 2008)

LOL meins klick0rn XD


----------



## Jegan (17. September 2008)

Wird das überhaupt noch geclosed heute?


----------



## chopi (17. September 2008)

Keine ahnung,ich hab alle Bilder die von der Seite kommen mit abblockerplus geblockt - u.a. auch die Eier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (17. September 2008)

spätetesn um 20:23 ist der thread zu..wetten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (17. September 2008)

man man man!


Reporten und gut ist!^^


----------



## Crackmack (17. September 2008)

Das Ei da bitte Füttern aja es bringt nix runterzuzählen oda Close zu schreien Reporten und warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raminator (17. September 2008)

IHR HABT AUCH NUR LANGEWEILE


----------



## Minastirit (17. September 2008)

immer noch auf -.-
nox? wo bist du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fangen wir bei 1000 an? dann hat nox genug zeit?
1000


----------



## jolk (17. September 2008)

lustiger Thread hier....mmh füttern tu ich euch trotzdem nicht...obwohl mmh ich fütter crackmacks


----------



## Crackmack (17. September 2008)

nünhundertnünenüzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiter zähl ich net


----------



## Carcharoth (17. September 2008)

Wieso meldet keiner von euch Vollpfosten den Thread aber spammt alles voll?

Ich hab grad grosse Lust den Banhammer zu schwingen...

Edit: Verwarnungen sind raus. kthxbye.


----------

